
Only 4% of women held leadership positions in Peru - silvialisam
https://medium.com/devacademy-stories/kattya-cuevas-female-cto-gender-gap-fe511b166350#.lik9d6gd7
======
Newtopian
Did they rather mean that 4% of leadership roles are help by women ?

